# Format Sd, Complications, Questions



## Firewing (Jun 7, 2011)

I have no PC, but desperately want to format and partition my sd card, so I can use Boot Manager. I can't lose everything on my sd card, but have no way to back it up... I was hoping some of your geniuses can help me figure out a way to backup, maybe to the cloud somewhere? I have access to two Android phones, both with sd cards...was wondering if I could back up to the cloud, then use hubby's phone to erase my card and reinstall what I need on it(from the cloud), then put the sd card back in my phone... I need input, my PC died and because of circumstances beyond my control, I'll not be able to get a new one. I really want to be able to use Boot Manager,I would love to be able to use all my favorite ROM's... Help please 
Sent from where the mountains meet the desert. On my tbolt, running whatever I felt like flashing last night :-D


----------



## Barney Stinson (Oct 25, 2011)

I have been trying to find the guide URL(s) for you but I recal briefly glancing a page that allowed you to mount media via USB on phone. If true you could bit-copy your sdcard to external usb drive, wipe sdcard.

Or with a large enough internal sdcard, mount other sdcard in external USB reader and span-zip external card to internal card


----------

